# Closure of enterostomy, large or small intestine; with resection and colorectal anast



## MBOS (Aug 27, 2013)

I need some one to help me. I am getting denied by Medicare for code 44626 with code 44005. Can please advise which modifier to use. Thanks in advance.

Anita


----------



## cynthiabrown (Aug 27, 2013)

44005 is not billable


----------



## MBOS (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks!


----------



## rhodesd (Aug 27, 2013)

Make sure you are checking the NCCI edits prior to billing to avoid unnecssary denials.


----------

